# mk4 jetta bag setup



## one point eight t (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, been doing a ton of research but I'm about to bag my 2002 Jetta and I wanted to make sure everything with the setup I came up with is ok before I order. :thumbup:

This is my daily driver and I built this setup for reliability and price. Let me know what you think.

-air lift slam series front 
-ss-5 w/ idf bracket rear (i hear lots of issues with air lift rears)
-4 way manual management (cheapest and most reliable)
-bilstein sport rear shocks (this way i can use my fk coils as back ups, just in case)
-air lift aluminum 4 gallon polished tank (would go with a 5 gallon, but a 4 will fill up even faster haha)
-dual 444c compressors (this way if one of the compressors dies, i can still air up)
-dual smc check valves (i hear standard viair check valves suck)
-dual compressor power kit
-dual needle gauge combo
-dual water trap kit

total: $2,252

i went with 444's over 380's because of fill time, 444's over 400's because it has a 33% duty cycle and only rated for 150 psi, and i didn't go with 480's because of price, same with ob2's.

main question: will my battery be able to handle the dual compressor setup? it's just a standard battery, not an optima or anything like that.

this is my car currently:
10268203_897507766944130_489509079_n by vwvortex99, on Flickr
fk streetlines, pass. side frame notch, no fsb, few little odd ends here and there.

thank you for looking :wave:


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

How does it drive after sway bar removal? I immagine the ride height compensates a bit.


----------



## one point eight t (Jan 24, 2013)

jedipartsguy said:


> How does it drive after sway bar removal? I immagine the ride height compensates a bit.


yeah it's not too bad w/o it, don't notice a huge difference but i drive really slow anyways because of axle bind :laugh:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

for the most part, contacting bagriders support with your product-specific questions (which bags work with idf plates, which check valves to get, etc) would be your best bet. they have amazing customer service and truly know their sh*t. i'll comment on a few things though, see bolded text....

-air lift slam series front *i have the same and love them, no issues whatsoever the 4 years they've been on my car*
-ss-5 w/ idf bracket rear (i hear lots of issues with air lift rears) *i have no personal experience with idf plates, maybe search the mk4/air ride forums for more info or wait for others to chime in here. also, bagriders sells an IDF bracket kit they claim is compatible with ss-5 bags on a mk4 rear*
-4 way manual management (cheapest and most reliable)
-bilstein sport rear shocks (this way i can use my fk coils as back ups, just in case)
-air lift aluminum 4 gallon polished tank (would go with a 5 gallon, but a 4 will fill up even faster haha)
-dual 444c compressors (this way if one of the compressors dies, i can still air up) *2 compressors and a 4gallon tank seems way overkill to me. i run one compressor and a 5gallon tank and the fill time is about 90 seconds. (with the back seat latched in place, the compressor isn't that loud if that's what you're worried about)*
-dual smc check valves (i hear standard viair check valves suck) *i'd ask bagriders about this or see if someone else chimes in*
-dual compressor power kit
-dual needle gauge combo
-dual water trap kit *just don't forget to empty them every few weeks *

in regards to your question about your battery's capacity i really don't think you need a dual compressor setup (unless it's because you want one for a certain trunk layout you have in mind), especially with a single 4 gallon tank. that's entirely up to you, but you could save yourself some money by going with 1. if you're worried about the compressor dieing, as an extra fail-safe you can get a schrader valve (a typical tire valve stem, seen below) to thread into an open port on your tank and use a 12volt air pump that plugs into your cigarette lighter to fill it up if needed. i will say that i've had my bag setup for 4 years and the compressor is still running just fine (but i do have a schrader valve installed just incase as well).

infalation valve from bagriders:










hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

definitely get a SMC check valve on the first order, the viair ones fail way too often and empty your tank back through the compressor.

also never had an issue with my airlift rear bags. they have the most lift out of all the bags, pretty sure it goes way higher than stock. im talking 2-3 fist gap lol

just gotta make sure the "pocket" they sit in on the rear beam is grinded out correctly so it doesnt rub or cause any issues. you could also go with "firestone" bags, same style.

x2 on single compressor for that size tank. if you're set on doing two, sure, and your battery will handle it fine.

manual works fine to get into the air scene, but it will honestly get old. its not really the most "reliable", i had it for a while and valves would start sticking open, which you gotta take them apart and clean them up every once in a while. theres a hell of a lot more air line running through the car, into a tight space, making it prone for leaks. 

eventaully you will upgrade to something digital, like autopilot or e-level. autopilot is honestly the easiest management to install, even easier than manual IMO.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Avoid the manual setup and go for the analog. The difference in price isn't really all that much and if you shop around, you will get a better price then what you're currently seeing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

I LOVE my complete Air Lift Jetta kit. One part number gets you everything you need


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll toss in my 2¢....

I agree with dropping to one compressor....tho I have two myself. It's not a bunch of extra $$ but you could put that toward a management system. Plus you can add it on later if you really want to. (my plan started with one tank, one compressor....just happened to blossom into two of each at the time of purchase)

The only thing I've heard about "air lift rears" concerns their shocks. I'm using their double-bellow bags with Koni's. 

And +2 on the autopilot v2 controller.....it's so damn simple. I hear comments about the presets (8) being a couple/few psi off. But honestly, when you're driving your suspension is going to roll with the road. The management system has been great for me. The Maintain feature is great at keeping an eye on your pressures (it's an option too, so you don't have to run with it on)

Knock against the v2....no option for wireless control, no APP for that, no bluetooth you have to pull that cable out the window if you want to see what your own car looks like moving.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

a single ob2 will outflow 2 444cc viairs. 

and as buck said, shop around :wave:




Clean PG said:


> -dual water trap kit *just don't forget to empty them every few weeks *


I've just been doing it every time I get gas. That way it's become routine and I don't forget. And the frequency seems about right.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

NorCO_1806 said:


> I'll toss in my 2¢....
> 
> I agree with dropping to one compressor....tho I have two myself. It's not a bunch of extra $$ but you could put that toward a management system. Plus you can add it on later if you really want to. (my plan started with one tank, one compressor....just happened to blossom into two of each at the time of purchase)
> 
> ...


Responses are in bold. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I'll toss in my opinion. I did a manual setup because it was cheap, I thought it would be a simpler install, and I thought it would be the most reliable. I used it for not even a week and I'm shopping for something digital.

A LOT of airline has to be run, I had to track down quite a few hissing noises under my dash haha and its not much fun having to watch your gauges and get the right rideheight and all that. I'd recommend just getting digital. But if you still want manual, I will have one for sale shortly with only about 100 miles on it 

Also I have a 5 gallon tank with a single 400cc compressor, its not terribly loud, and I have it sitting right in my trunk with no sound dampening or anything. And fill times aren't terrible. Roughly 120 seconds I'd say


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

my 2 cents. I've had paddle valves for almost 2 years. Do they work? yes. Do i like them? I guess. Does the job. 
As others have said: **** ton of airline to run. If you absolutely insist, i suggest you get these to make your install simpler. 

Get one of these http://www.42draftdesigns.com/CLEARANCE-Black-Inline-Vacuum-Manifold-BLOCK-ONLY_p_523.html 

and 5 of these http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-DOT-MALE-STRAIGHT.html. Four in 1/4" PTC and 1/8" NPT plus one 1/4"ptc and 1/4"NPT. This way, you have one line running from your tank to the manifold, then four lines out to the gauges+paddles. 

BUT, do consider something analog. I don't know the difference in prices with kits but if you were to buy just the autopilot v2 by itself from bag riders is another 1000, or vu4+switchspeed is about 800 not including pressure gauges if you desire them. I've dabbled with converting to analog but personally I am just about done with my car and thinking of my next car. May or may not be the case for you but just something to think about.

If there's one thing i hate about manual, is that i have to hold the paddles up/down the whole time. I like the fact that with analog you can press a button and that's it. Plus i like the sound of air dumping outside, not under my dash, but that's just me


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had my manual management for 35,000 miles, and it's never let me down. No leaks other than my exhaust burning a hole in a line.
My only quarrel is that it dumps in the car. It isn't so slow on the rise/dump that its that much worse than any 1/4" setup.


----------

